# quad nymph container



## hibiscusmile (Jun 5, 2010)

I just ordered these new 32 oz containers for nymph housing to keep the little back bitters




seperate.

I sent one to Rick to try out and when he is finished he will give us his opinion on it.

The lid fits tight, and I drill the holes in the top for the plug, so u can feed and mist without opening the container. It has four compartments.


----------



## Mr.Mantid (Jun 5, 2010)

Looks great! i have a ###### load of cups that take up too much space. Feeding takes forever!


----------



## Mr.Mantid (Jun 5, 2010)

Mr.Mantid said:


> Looks great! i have a ###### load of cups that take up too much space. Feeding takes forever!


I used a synonym for poo but it wasn't a swear! I swear!


----------



## Rick (Jun 6, 2010)

Ok. Here are my thoughts. It works well and is well designed. My only concern is how short it is. Depending on the species, you can only keep nymphs in it for a short time before vertical molting space is an issue. Some of the small species could live in there as adults even if they couldn't molt to adult in it. So vertical height is an issue. I recommend you list the dimensions of it so that people can better visualize the size. It appears to only be a few inches tall.


----------



## revmdn (Jun 6, 2010)

Sounds interesting. But if you need to take the lid off, it comes off on all four sections, right?


----------



## Rick (Jun 6, 2010)

revmdn said:


> Sounds interesting. But if you need to take the lid off, it comes off on all four sections, right?


Yes, and that is one thing I didn't notice.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jun 6, 2010)

vERY INTERESTING!


----------



## massaman (Jun 6, 2010)

you could use a regular lid for this I would think and they should put this in a 32 oz size or something as well instead of the small size would give them more room but you can suggest such ideas though!I wonder if you could use the dividers from beer cartons or something like that and put that in 32 oz containers to make more then one compartment!


----------

